# Deere 4250 PS



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm going to look at this tractor tomorrow to probably buy. Will use for baling, cutting, field work etc. No loader, and appears to never had one on it. Paint is original and good shape showing 3900 hrs but not sure if correct. Everything supposed to work, individual seller not a dealer. 
Only JD powershifts ive ran were dozers so it will be new to me. Anything in particular I should look for? Tests that can be done driving around at owners place?
Thanks, and God Bless!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations as 50/55 series rowcrop tractors are some the best to carry the JD logo. .Powershift trans on Ag & Ind tractors are very similar. 3900 original hrs on a 50 series tractors is possible but hard to believe. My 4255 has 11,400+ hrs on the tach. After engine gets to normal operating temp check operation of hyd system & trans shifting. The 15 speed trans is very nice for hay baling/field work. Check condition of hyd oil & coolant. Keep in mind that the 6076 engine water pump drives from timing gears & can leak coolant into engine crankcase if WP seal fails & drain is plugged..


----------

